# Resources on the Book of Judges



## N. Eshelman (Jun 9, 2014)

Dear Brethren, 
I am looking for resources on the Book of Judges. 

I would appreciate any help: 

* Favorite Commentaries 

* Theological Journal Entries 

* Sermon Series 

* Articles 

* Books on the Background/Historical Context 

* Other Resources


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jun 9, 2014)

Here are the commentaries that I have: 

NICOT 
Fausset
Richard Rodgers 
Timothy Keller 
New International Application 
Block 
Ralph Davis 
Calvin
Tyndale Series 
James Jordan 
Expositor's (Tremper Longman III edition)
Motyer 


Anyone have and want to sell a HB with dust jacket of "Notes, Critical and Practical on Judges" by George Bush (not that one).


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jun 9, 2014)

I also have Gordon Keddie (Welwyn series) and the new Ancient Christian Commentary on Judges.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Rev. Eshelman, 

In preaching through Judges last year, I used: 

-Keil & Delitzch (dated but essential)
-Jamieson-Faussett-Brown (consistently good)
-Matthew Poole (always concise & clear)
-Matthew Henry (of course)
-Scott's Bible (a few nuggets although he didn't usually blaze new ground)
-Westminster Annotations (I enjoyed these)
-Hawker's Poor Man's Commentary (Hawker sees Christ everywhere)
-George Bush's Commentary (consistently helpful)

Toward the end, I discovered A. R. Faussett's standalone volume on Judges, but I was so far into the book that I didn't consult it much. I am more of a classics guy by default, so I leaned heavily on these volumes above. 

However there were newer commentaries which I enjoyed as well. I could only afford 3, so I purchased:

-Block's "Judges, Ruth" volume in the NAC
-Davis's "Judges: Such a Great Salvation" in the Focus on the Bible series
-Schwab's "Judges: Right in Their Own Eyes" in P&R's "Gospel According to..." series

I already had IVP's OT Bible Background Commentary (and wasn't really impressed, though it was helpful at points).

I have begun doing an overview sermon of the entire book at the beginning. That's always a fun sermon to preach, for me. For that sermon, I read the relevant articles/chapters in the standard OT surveys. I really found the chapters in several biblical theology volumes helpful as well (ie, Hamilton's "God's Glory in Salvation through Judgment," Schreiner's "The King in His Beauty," Gamble's "Whole Counsel of God," Dever's "Message of the OT," and Waltke's "OT Theology.") The article in the New Dictionary of Biblical Theology was insightful and helped really put the whole book together in my mind. 

Christ the Center has an episode on preaching Judges that I'd recommend, as well. 

I'm confident that others will have much better resources to point you toward, but I was pretty happy with these. If I were to preach it again I'd probably pick up Keller's new commentary (I've heard good things but haven't looked at it myself) and delete several of those mentioned above. 

Enjoy preaching Judges. It confronts time and again with the fallenness of our hearts, and burns deep the need of the true King.

EDIT: I see you have several of the volumes I listed (we must have cross-posted, sorry!) What edition of Calvin's Commentaries do you have that includes Judges? My set doesn't have that volume!


----------



## py3ak (Jun 9, 2014)

Carl Trueman preached through Judges:
Cornerstone Presbyterian Church Audio Archive


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 9, 2014)

N. Eshelman said:


> by George Bush (not that one)



Senior or W?


----------



## Abeard (Jun 9, 2014)

Curt Daniel has a good short sermon series
Judges Series | SermonAudio.com

Also, Paris Reidhead preached a powerful sermon called "ten shekels and a shirt" on Judges 17


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks all. Any other suggestions?


----------

